# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  nima naja

## синичка

When I was in primary school, I learned my first Russian song. Well, that's what they _said_ it was.   ::  
Please tell me what you think it means. I'm especially interested in what 'naja' means because, unlike the rest, I have no clue about what that word means. 
Nima naja, nima paparoshka
Nima njet, nima molokaj
Aj aj aj aj, nima paparoshka
Aj aj aj aj, nima molokaj

----------


## adoc

It's not Russian.  It's good that you understand the rest of the song though.

----------


## синичка

I know. That's why I wrote, "that's what they _said_ it was". It's supposed to sound like Russian.

----------


## adoc

For all I know it could be Klingon, cant help you.  Could it be Dutch, what do you think?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

It isn't Dutch.

----------


## Gerty

For me it sound like Hawaijen   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Nima naja, nima paparoshka
> Nima njet, nima molokaj
> Aj aj aj aj, nima paparoshka
> Aj aj aj aj, nima molokaj

 Here is my incorrect translation   ::   
Not my Nadia, Not my papa Roshka
Not my - no, not my milk
Ai ai ai ai, not my papa Roshka
Ai ai ai ai, not my milk.

----------


## синичка

::    

> For all I know it could be Klingon, cant help you.  Could it be Dutch, what do you think?

 Did you really think I would ask others to translate it if it were Dutch?   ::

----------


## adoc

No, I didn't.  It was a joke.

----------


## синичка

Nobody else recognizes anything in this song?? 
The song is in a book I have, and there it says a possible translation could be:
There's no eggs, there's no cigarettes
There is nothing, there's no milk
Ai, ai, ai, ai, there's no cigarettes
Ai, ai, ai, ai, there's no milk. 
But I don't understand where they got 'eggs' from. What does 'naja' have to do with "яйцо"?

----------


## kwatts59

Darn, I only got 1 word right - milk   ::

----------


## fantom605

> Darn, I only got 1 word right - milk

   You also got "ai" which gives you 8 more correct words!  ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## adoc

> Nobody else recognizes anything in this song?? 
> The song is in a book I have, and there it says a possible translation could be:
> There's no eggs, there's no cigarettes
> There is nothing, there's no milk
> Ai, ai, ai, ai, there's no cigarettes
> Ai, ai, ai, ai, there's no milk. 
> But I don't understand where they got 'eggs' from. What does 'naja' have to do with "яйцо"?

 The book says, it's a possible translation?  Sure, anything is possible.

----------


## kwatts59

> The book says, it's a possible translation?  Sure, anything is possible.

 Cool!  So there is still a chance my translation was correct.   ::

----------


## Triton

> Nima naja, nima paparoshka
> Nima njet, nima molokaj
> Aj aj aj aj, nima paparoshka
> Aj aj aj aj, nima molokaj

 It looks like some Slavic language but definitely not Russian.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

It could be Ukranian or a southern Russian dialect recorded by a foreigner as s/he heard (or misheard) it. The original may have sounded like  
"Нема яек, нема папироски, 
Нема, нет, нема молока" 
Can you tell us what this book is and what is the source of this text according to it's authour?

----------


## синичка

> Can you tell us what this book is and what is the source of this text according to it's authour?

 The book is called "eigen-wijs - liedbundel voor het basisonderwijs" and it's a book with songs for children. It doesn't say anything about where the song comes from. So I don't think that helps, does it?
By the way, I have to correct a mistake I made: it says "nima njet" would mean "there is no bread". Even more unlogical... 
Maybe I wasn't very clear in my first post, but I know it's not Russian, it probably wasn't even meant to be Russian. I think someone just wanted it to sound like Russian to people who don't know Russian. And I was just curious to know how much real Russian people (or others who know the language) can understand of it.

----------


## djmihow

this place has Molokaj  http://www.skac.hr/svetacdana/4/15_4.html 
I can't figure out what slavic language it is...  
Nima naja on google picks up Nordic Languages...

----------


## Doldonius

> this place has Molokaj  http://www.skac.hr/svetacdana/4/15_4.html 
> I can't figure out what slavic language it is...

 .hr is Croatia (Hrvatska). But that's definitely a wrong molokaj: Molokai, an island in Hawai'i.   

> Nima naja on google picks up Nordic Languages...

 Most likely, it's only a Dutch transliteration anyway.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Nima naja on google picks up Nordic Languages...

 No it doesn't? The only google hits I get are from the netherlands, germany and austria. 
Could it be Bulgarian, I do get some hits on this... naja could be naya, depedning into which language you transliterate...

----------

